# Leopard Gecko - Broken Leg



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Saw a gecko today with a broken leg...just curious and wondering if anyone knows how they are treated by the vet? do they heal or whatever? do they need surgery?


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

awww hope the poor things ok,is it for sale in a petshop? im guessing on something so small it would be incredibly hard and stressful to try to set a broken leo leg,that said im sure some vets would do it,either just to try of for the money,it may work but you'd probably have to keep them confined to a cricket box so they dont move around too much,amputation would prob be end result i guess but if not too bad it may heal itself and still be a usable limb,a very bad break would just be amputated straight away :smile:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

aww the poor thing...its a girl on my road's gecko. she doesnt know how it happened but everytime it walks on it, it kind of gives way and bends..is it expnsive to fix? shes so distraught. can they stll live if they've had their leg amputated?


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

yeah it will be fine with an amputation,it will happily adapt to only 3 legs but she should get it seen by a vet asap as it will start to heal itself in that position and would need breaking again if its in any way repairable,is it front or back leg?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

back leg...she asked me round to have a look at it but im no expert...but the gecko didnt look upset or in discomfort, just had a tiny bit of trouble walking on it. might go with her to the vet - i had to force her but its for the geckos own good so she agreed.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

um i saw this program called zoo vet at large and it showed a leopard gecko wit a brocken leg anf this guy made a cast that just fit on its leg and it cured in about 2 weeks time so tell her to take it 2 a vet


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

sahunk said:


> um i saw this program called zoo vet at large and it showed a leopard gecko wit a brocken leg anf this guy made a cast that just fit on its leg and it cured in about 2 weeks time so tell her to take it 2 a vet


aww even tho its hurt it'd look way cute with a mini cast...vets r so clever


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

dont forget that was a programme they usually go out of their way if their on tv, i doubt most vets would tackle it,in theory it shouldnt be hard,let me know how it gets on at the vets tho


----------



## lindseykim13 (May 10, 2007)

Hey half a matchstick might work! 
Poor thing hope the vets can do something.


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

If they amputate it, we had a beardie leg amputated for a different reason and the vet bill was £100. RSPCA will often try help with vet bills in some circumstances.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

with little animals if they have something like this in at the vets the best thing to do is make a mini cast.this can be made from bandage an like said a matchstick or a lolipop stick.if its not bothering her and your not entirely sure its broken i would get it checked out.if you put a cast on it without a x-ray as proof its needed it can cause hell up for the little fella.if you put a cast on an its not broken you can get sores and also weaken the muscles an ligaments within the leg leading to more problems.amputation is a option if things are that bad an usually they cope fine but then you have the risk of the GA so its a risk you might not want to take.one of my little females has a back leg that twists when she walks.i think the egg was damaged when she was in the incubator by another leo but it doesnt bother her at all.she can run for her little life when she sees a waxie!


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

the treatment will depend entirely on the type and posision of the break. it may be posable to simply splint it, although it will take longer that 2 weeks to heal. if that is not possable it may be able to be pined. it is dificult, but still possable to do on fairly small animals. my friend has succesfully pined a broken bone in the tip of a racing pigeon's wing (what would have been a finger) and it healed perfectly, although the pin itself actuly worked its way out eventuly. it would have to be a very bad injury for them to have to amputate, but if they did it should adapt pretty well.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

it was a fracture!! because the gecko was small and the vet didnt want him stressed, he didnt splinter it or tie the leg to his tail or anything but she should be fine!!


----------

